# I think a pax scammed me today.



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Picked up a pax in West Hollywood on Lyft Line. A second pax came up right away, and when I started heading over to pick up the second guy, the first guy started loudly complaining that he didn't want anyone else in the car. I didn't know what to do, but figuring that the second guy would probably cancel (doesn't seem to be a way to cancel without cancelling the whole thing), I went along with his wishes and started driving him to the Grove. When we were almost there, he had me turn on Melrose early, and had me drop him off at La Brea, which is almost 2 miles from where he said he was going. I drop him off, and there's no way to show that I did so, because the second guy is still waiting.

I called the second guy to verify that he still needed a pickup, and he did. I start heading up to pick him up when the first guy calls me asking why it doesn't show that his ride is complete. I explain the situation to him, but the only thing I can think to do is cancel the whole trip, which means I can't contact the person I was on my way to, since the numbers are masked.

So, second guy gets shafted, and the first guy gets a free ride, maybe. I've sent an email to Lyft with this story, and maybe it will work out, but aside from sticking to the Lyft Line rules (which I really should have done), what should I have done in this scenario? Could I have done anything with a pax who was determined to be difficult?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

They know the rules. Once they start being obnoxious it's the best to boot them out ASAP and cancel the ride. That's guaranteed low rating and payment in jeopardy.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

When you use Lyft Line, you're simply getting extra passenger(s) heading towards a very similar route, so you can get an additional trip or two bundled with one go.

You activate driver mode with Lyft Line and get a passenger request A, you pick him up and while you're driving him to his location, another passenger request B may spontaneously appear and your route will direct you to passenger Bs pickup location.

Now that you have passenger A and B, whichever's destinations closer, your route will direct you to the closest passenger's destination. After dropping off that passenger, you'll be directed to drop off the other passenger. If passenger A is only 1 people, there could be more than 1 passenger(s) on B as long it doesn't exceed 4 spots (or 6 for SUVs).

Remember that A cannot prevent you from picking up B since s/he's agreed to let additional passengers share routes once s/he's pressed the request ride button. I think it also says that on terms and conditions too...But the passenger has almost nothing to lose by sharing routes with another passenger. Inform them that this is part of your job and ask them for their understanding.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Is there a way to opt out of Lyft Line? I'm just curious.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

When you open your app and you're on passenger mode, look for that scroll that's just above the navigation screen that says 'Line', 'Lyft', and 'Plus'. tap 'Lyft' or drag the switch to 'Lyft' and then activate driver mode.

You have to do this everytime you turn off driver mode. By default, you'll be using Lyft Line since it's considered the most efficient method. You really don't have anything to lose by using Lyft Line unless you're not fond of having multiple passengers onboard.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

We don't have Lyft Line in my market, but I'm a little skeptical about it. It appears to be more moving parts than I want to deal with. Requires that everyone be agreeable and friendly, and understands the rules. I still have passengers who don't really understand fully how Lyft and Uber work, in the first place.

Fortunately, it seems that Lyft understands we're not ready for it, here.


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

The first pax was out of line. You need to follow the app. Here's what I would have done: Explain to the passenger as follows: "You requested a lyft line ride, which is a fixed price that you pay to get from point A to point B, another advantage of lyft line besides knowing the price upfront, is that it's cheaper than a regular lyft ride. Sometimes (but not always) another passenger along the way will be matched with us, this is how Lyft is able to keep the fares cheaper for you. Don't worry, you won't be charged extra for the time/distance it takes to get to the other passenger, and we'll only wait one minute for the other guy and if he doesn't show up where he's supposed to, we're on our way, sound good?"

At this point, most people will be onboard, but if the passenger doesn't like it: "I'm sorry but this is the type of ride that you requested, it should have been clearly explained to you in the app. I have an obligation to Lyft and the other passenger to complete the ride as directed, if you'd rather not come along for the ride I can drop you off here" If the passenger decides to get out, don't cancel the ride! Keep going and pick up passenger 2 and complete the ride as usual. If the other passenger calls to ask why the ride is still going, _ignore_ him or her and continue the ride. Don't worry, he's going to be charged what he was quoted upfront. When the ride is complete, end the ride as per usual. Leave passenger 1 a 1-star rating and explain that he refused to be matched with another passenger and requested to be dropped off immediately. Also email Lyft and explain what happened, that way if he complains you have your side of the story and they can also ensure he can't affect your rating.

You can email Lyft support to opt out of Lyft Line, it is the only way to do so.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll definitely be more assertive if there's a problem next time. This was the first Lyft Line request I've had, since the area I've usually been operating in doesn't have it. Lyft is going to pay me a one-time cancellation fee for this trip.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

You made a lot of mistakes. Lyft line is a car pool kind of service. So if a passenger chooses to use lyft line they will have to accept other riders in the car. So when the first passenger started complaining you should have explained him and pick up the second rider. Then when the first rider asked you to drop him at a different location other then what he entered in the app you should have explained you cant and he will have to get dropped off there. 

For any rides if the rider are difficult rate them low (if you rate them 3 or lower you will never be matched) and also explain in the comment box why youre rating them so low.

Lyft line rules to know:

Passengers will be picked up and dropped off at the locations they entered.
There may be other riders in the car this is why they pay less.

You can opt out of lyft line I just read it on there website. (email lyft)


----------



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

you can opt out for lyft line. but you cannot use your destination filter if u opt out. email them.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

It was one bad experience with a pax who seemed like he knew what he was doing. I don't know why everyone seems to think that I want to opt out after my first try.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

JuanMoreTime said:


> It was one bad experience with a pax who seemed like he knew what he was doing. I don't know why everyone seems to think that I want to opt out after my first try.


Because you asked if there is a way to opt out so people are telling you how to.

Hope you have a better experience next time!


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hang in there, things will get better.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Because you asked if there is a way to opt out so people are telling you how to.
> 
> Hope you have a better experience next time!


I forgot that I had asked that question.


----------

